# Question for folks using Silmar 41



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

Stupid question for those using Silmar 41, How long before I can put the blank on the lathe? 4 hours? overnight? a week? 

I've got some blanks in the mold now and a customer is pressing me for one of them as soon as I can as he has to mail the pen and has a deadline so I'm wondering how fast I can push it.

Clear with no dyes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tclem (May 17, 2016)

I've found that it depends on the weather. If I pour in the middle of the day in the summer down here it is cured in a few hours and can turn (if a customer is pressing me). 99% just sit all night. During the cooker months they are usually not ready until the next day. I pretty much go by feel. I don't pour as much as some folks so you may want to wait in others to comment. Lol.


----------



## Tclem (May 17, 2016)

Off course you can put it on the lathe 5 minutes later but what it ends up like is a totally different question


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2016)

@arkie might be a great one to answer this question, since I know he does a lot of clear casting. @David Seaba might be able to answer it too, since I know he's done some clear casting too. And I think @Tclem has done some casting too.


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2016)

Oooh, that sneaky Tony, posting while I'm typing!

What Tony posted is what I've seen others mention, but since I've not done any casting yet, I wouldn't take my word for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

They gelled while I was eating breakfast across the street so now I've got them out in the sun taking advantage of mother nature to help them cure and get them outside while they stink 

Thanks all so far for the advice and I'll be interested to see if any of the other folks have more info!


----------



## Schroedc (May 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Oooh, that sneaky Tony, posting while I'm typing!
> 
> What Tony posted is what I've seen others mention, but since I've not done any casting yet, I wouldn't take my word for it.



Hey- Aren't you supposed to be on the road? I cleaned up the garage last night


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Hey- Aren't you supposed to be on the road? I cleaned up the garage last night



Not yet! I've got a commitment here at about 10AM, then I can hit the road!

(Right now I'm making a late breakfast and then loading up logs.)


----------



## Tclem (May 17, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> They gelled while I was eating breakfast across the street so now I've got them out in the sun taking advantage of mother nature to help them cure and get them outside while they stink
> 
> Thanks all so far for the advice and I'll be interested to see if any of the other folks have more info!


My info is all you need


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Not yet! I've got a commitment here at about 10AM, then I can hit the road!
> 
> (Right now I'm making a late breakfast and then loading up logs.)



Be safe driving brother! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 17, 2016)

I cast and let it dry over night. Then turn next day. Never had a problem.


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2016)

Tony said:


> Be safe driving brother! Tony



With a load like this, I want to get home safely to make use of it all!


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> With a load like this, I want to get home safely to make use of it all!
> 
> View attachment 104458



That's nice haul! Be safe going back!


----------



## Wildthings (May 17, 2016)

The few that I have done I waited 24 hrs to be safe and had no problems


----------



## arkie (May 21, 2016)

Sorry about the delayed response. I use 5 drops per ounce of catalyst. Some use more or less and that affects cure time. After 4 hours, it has set at least to a hard but sticky gel. I then put them in my toaster over set about 130°F for a good 3 hours more. This pretty well removes the surface tack as well as finishing the cure. I could probably push time and temperature on this recipe, but I am cautious of too fast a cure as the experts advise the resin can become brittle.


----------

